# Day break Pond Rumor?



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Heard a wild rumor that the fish in the Daybreak pond are contaminated with some sort of illness that can spread to humans if handled???

Anybody here heard of such a thing at Daybreak, or anywhere else for that matter?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, i have heard about it. It is also closed to swimming because of the bug. Not sure what it is exactly though.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

also heard about it too. Not sure what it is. One thing that will keep me away from that place is........

community + community pond + 100 years of mine tailings = no bueno

i've seen some nasty environmental effects out on kennecotts current and old property


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just reviewed a Phase I environmental report for Daybreak indicating that the only environmental issue out there is that there is contamination way down deep where a well could possibly go, therefore the reason why no wells are allowed out there FWIW, but it sure makes you wonder.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

used to work for a landscaping and trucking/hauling company a few years back and did alot of work out that way in daybreak and herriman closest to their land. I seen and heard of alot about that area that they seemed to keep pretty tight lipped about. Pretty nasty stuff out there. Go spend a few days out looking at some of the deer out there too. Some pretty monster bucks but also a lot with birth/genetic defects.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Naturalist,

Kinda old news... here's what I found on the issue.

http://www.daybreakdaily.com/index.php? ... 83&catid=7

Haven't heard anything recently.


----------

